# Katmai



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

The wife and I spent a few days with the bears last month celebrating our anniversary. I don't claim to be a photographer, but had a great time hanging out with the bears. It was great seeing their personalities, fishing techniques, parenting tactics, etc.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

That place is pretty cool. Little freaky with the number of bears around you in such close proximity. 

Our group of big tough guys went through the briefing prior to being let loose into the park, along with another group of mixed guys/gals. None of the guys were gonna be yelling "hey bear" while walking...that was just for wimps. After we passed 2 bears sleeping 20 yards off the trail..our group of guys where mixed in tightly with the other group...who's gals were happily singing "HEY BEAR":mrgreen:


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Man, those are some amazing pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------

